# How’s my 7 month old?



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

How’s she looking for 7 months? 
She’s by far not perfect confirmation wise but it’s fun to see what others think! 
She’s rocking that big body little leg stage right now


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hi. The collars really distract from the whole picture as does the slightly less than happy demeanor. LOL Not all dogs like this "stacking" nonsense. 


Fairly balanced female with flat withers, good topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear though the way she is standing makes her front looking straighter than it probably is. What really stands out for me is the excellent feet. Nice and tight. (as the saying goes in the horse world; "no hoof no horse"). She appears to stand a bit east west in front, but since she isn't happy it could just be how she ended up. She looks to have a nice feminine head, but hard to tell in this picture.


----------

